# is kerry marie getting plump or what?



## acadm (Feb 4, 2007)

got a great belly going

and her boobs must be a G cup now 

I would love to see a video of her eating a big breakfast...


----------



## Regular Bill (Feb 4, 2007)

I have heared that the reason why she is gaining is be cause she is with child.


----------



## panhype (Feb 4, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> I have heared that the reason why she is gaining is be cause she is with child.



Not true.

Otherwise she were preggerz for 30 months now


----------



## thisgirl (Feb 4, 2007)

who is she?


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 5, 2007)

> and her boobs must be a G cup now



Actually, it says on her bio page, that she has 34HH bra... So asctually her boobs _were_ G cup, but are now bigger..


----------



## toni (Feb 5, 2007)

wow, she is so hot!


----------



## panhype (Feb 5, 2007)

thisgirl said:


> who is she?



A big boobed model from the UK, actually one of the most in demand ones in the last couple of years. She appeared on almost every mainstream site. Since this ain't the paysiteboard i can't give a link here but officiallykerrymarie should lead you to her personal site.

BTW: from what i'm reading on various places corporate sites have been photoshopping her belly for years to make her look slimmer.


----------



## KerryNation (Feb 5, 2007)

acadm said:


> got a great belly going over at officiallykerrymarie.com;
> 
> and her boobs must be a G cup now
> 
> I would love to see a video of her eating a big breakfast...




Me too...... :wubu: 


How big is she nowadays? My membership expired in November of last year, and I have yet to be able to renew it......  


Anyone have links to any pics of her?


----------



## fattyloving frank (Feb 5, 2007)

I was a member of her paysite a month or two ago, and yeah, I can say for sure that she's pretty chubby now. She's got a really, really nice potbelly now. Plus, she actually shows it off now, as opposed to before when they/she always seemed to be hiding her stomach.


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 6, 2007)

> I was a member of her paysite a month or two ago, and yeah, I can say for sure that she's pretty chubby now. She's got a really, really nice potbelly now. Plus, she actually shows it off now, as opposed to before when they/she always seemed to be hiding her stomach.



I visited her site and in the non-member area her pictures were somewhat chubby, but I don't know if they were that much different from what she's been for some time now. Is she nowadays (in her members-only area pics maybe) significantly plumper? Sure hope she is!


----------



## fattyloving frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Ulysses said:


> I visited her site and in the non-member area her pictures were somewhat chubby, but I don't know if they were that much different from what she's been for some time now. Is she nowadays (in her members-only area pics maybe) significantly plumper? Sure hope she is!



Hmm, yeah. I mean, the thing with her non-members ads/free pics is that it's either a lot of old material, or shot in a way that masks her weight gain/completely chubby belly. From what I remember of the members area, she's _moderately_ chubbier in her members-only pics. Don't get me wrong, she's still pretty tiny compared to 99% of the girls who post on DIM, but she is pretty chubby. I guess a decent comparison would be to say that she's a bit fatter than Nadine Jansen, if you're familiar with her at all. There are some really great sets of Kerry on her site in tight spandex/latex outfits that are way too small for her, to say the least, so if you're interested in her growing chubbiness, I highly recomend taking a look and joining the site. If you're going to join a paysite of her though, make sure you join officialkerrymarie.com, and not one of the 20 knock-offs/super-old sites that are out there (the perils of being a freelance model for so long I guess).


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 6, 2007)

> I guess a decent comparison would be to say that she's a bit fatter than Nadine Jansen, if you're familiar with her at all.



Thanks for the comparsion, I'm familiar with NJ. Are you referring to preggo Nadine on "just Nadine"? Anyways, she sounds quite "fleshy", so I guess I should consider joining..


----------



## Regular Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

panhype said:


> Not true.
> 
> Otherwise she were preggerz for 30 months now




LOL...I stand corrected.


----------



## panhype (Feb 6, 2007)

I would second that. I was a member 3 months ago and got the impression that since her shots from mid 2005 she looks a bit chubbier - compared to the images posted on mainstream sites. But not dramatically. However, as you all know, such an impression does vary considerably depending on the angles the photos were taken from etc. On the videos, as usual, she looks bigger. F. ex. there is this Oriental Belly Dancing vid on which she's sporting quite a belly (and which made people think she is preggerz). But that vid was posted early 2006.

But there's a not very friendly aspect with her site: Her vids aren't saveable. She has low res flash videos which are streaming only. Plus better quality .wmv which is DRM protected (will only work for the period of your membership/doesn't work at all on Macs or Linux). I hate to mention that aspect cause, concluding from her interaction on her members board, she seems to be a really nice and down-to-earth girl but OTOH such a restriction simply sucks and the girls posting on the paysite board are offering a better service in that respect.



fattyloving frank said:


> .. From what I remember of the members area, she's _moderately_ chubbier in her members-only pics. Don't get me wrong, she's still pretty tiny compared to 99% of the girls who post on DIM, but she is pretty chubby. [...] If you're going to join a paysite of her though, make sure you join officialkerrymarie.com, and not one of the 20 knock-offs/super-old sites that are out there (the perils of being a freelance model for so long I guess).


----------



## panhype (Feb 6, 2007)

lol as well... now i can admit that i even didn't invent that joke 


Regular Bill said:


> LOL...I stand corrected.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 6, 2007)

Can't you download her streamed videos with VideoDownloader or keepvid.com or any other number of sites that let you download embedded flash files as saveable media (flv extension)? I don't think I could in all good conscience join a site that didn't let me do offline browsing.

Her previous agency affiliation was notorious for trying to reuse many old reams of model photos, so the pictorial you see released today of Kerry on their main site may be from a year or so ago. They expanded with their xlgirls site to cover the chubbier busty models, but nothing really in comparison to Dimensions unless you look at some of the Juggmaster girls who have done other work. Kerry, Chloe Vevrier, Linsey Dawn McKenzie and many more famous busty models allegedly left said agency over similar issues with content and contracts.

Lorna Morgan is another busty Brit model who kept her entire pregnancy covert whilst doing many pic/video shoots for other busty websites. It was obvious to an expert that she was pregnant but always hid her belly. Her official site simply stated that it was a personal choice not to broadcast what to her was a very private matter (I won't go into the quirkiness of why it was ok to be topless but covering the midsection, since the midsection contributed to the bigger top), and only came out with the truth after months of misdirection on her blog and after her baby was born.

Is it a UK girl thing to not combine pregnancy with erotica or could it could simply be that Kerry got fat? All the changes I've seen point to a pregnancy. Chloe Vevrier was another model whose bustline went up and down 1-2 cup sizes when she added weight. Nadine Jansen was simply a bigger girl overall, but put on much more weight all over during her pregnancy. When you're a web model, I would have to think that 5-10 lbs. in any direction would show up more than for the average person.

Kerry is one of my favorite busty models, moreso now that she has put on a few pounds to that wonderful tummy.


----------



## panhype (Feb 6, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Can't you [...]



For somebody being tech-savy enough there are always ways to save those vids, at least the low res flash versions. KM's webmaster however isn't exactly a rookie. Discussing how to circumvent copyright protections finally is something that surely ain't allowed here.

You have made good points (archived content etc) but most likely (99.9 %) she ain't/wasn't preggerz. Because she has that belly for such a long time now. Then seeing all these discussions on her board (it's a big issue there and she's getting lots of annoying/moronic comments as well), her reports about getting her updates done plus, most importantly, overall she is looking slightly bigger for a while now.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 6, 2007)

> You have made good points (archived content etc) but most likely (99.9 %) she ain't/wasn't preggerz. Because she has that belly for such a long time now.


 One thing that is often a dead giveaway is the color/size of her areolae and the thickness of the nipples, all of which get darker and fuller during 1st/2nd trimester.

With Lorna it was a dead giveaway because she was so fair-skinned, and because she shot up 3-4 cup sizes. With Kerry's olive complexion it's harder to tell, but I can tell a big difference.

I guess the proof will be in the pudding after she's had the baby if we can see any obvious signs (stretch marks, saggier breasts, milk, etc.).


----------



## MadeFA (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, she is passed plump, it is great... and anyone that has been a regular to her site can see she is not actually "with child" (love that phrase lol).

Nadine Jansen is another hotty that yo yo's

However, with the great news of these two being thicker than ever comes the sad news of Taylor Stevens losing more and more weight :doh:


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 7, 2007)

Just checked out Nadine's preview pics for february. Man, is she getting big!? Well, yeah, she's on her fouth month now, but seriously. And I'm not talking just about her breasts - she's getting fatter all-round. Daaaamn..


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 7, 2007)

Ulysses said:


> Just checked out Nadine's preview pics for february. Man, is she getting big!? Well, yeah, she's on her fouth month now, but seriously. And I'm not talking just about her breasts - she's getting fatter all-round. Daaaamn..



Twins, maybe? I personally think she's never looked more beautiful. The preponderance of other pregnant and post-partum models on her site is also a welcome addition :eat2:


----------



## KerryNation (Feb 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see Nadine in her ninth month.....THAT is gonna be hot. And Kerry with an extra twenty pounds would be absolute perfection. As it is, she has one of the best bellies I've ever seen.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2007)

A reminder that while it's fine to discuss this, you cannot post paysite links, images from paysites (with URLs showing or without permission from the copyright owner of the site) here. 

I'm sure people are clever enough to find pics if they want them... but this isn't the place.

Thanks.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 9, 2007)

That's right.

A forum like Curvage is an infinitely better place for such materials.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 9, 2007)

Kerry and Nadine do have nice jubblies. I respect that.


----------

